# Slim fit (not skinny) pants?



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Looking for some high quality, slim-fit (not baggy, not skinny either) pants for around $200. What are my options when it comes to best quality/waterproofing?

As for colours, I'm pretty easy. A nice selection of colours to choose from is always a bonus.

Thanks <3


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Check out air blaster


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

C.B. said:


> Check out air blaster


I don't wear slim fit pants myself, but i love that brand.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Try Westbeach from Vancouver. I've got a pair and they're my slimmest pants. I actually find them too slim I prefer a semi-baggy pant.

Westbeach Store Canada - Snowboard Pants


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Edge said:


> Looking for some high quality, slim-fit (not baggy, not skinny either) pants for around $200. What are my options when it comes to best quality/waterproofing?
> 
> As for colours, I'm pretty easy. A nice selection of colours to choose from is always a bonus.
> 
> Thanks <3


Stoic Bombshell Bib for $143 (down from $240). They can be converted to a regular snowpants as the bib can be removed via zipper. They aren't baggy, but neither are they skinny restrictive either. They have a 20k waterproof rating.

Comes in Yellow, Blue, Black and Orange color. Here is a video of my demonstrating the slim but not restrictive fit of the Orange Stoic Bib. These are my favorite pair of snowpants in a long time. My previous pair of pants were Burton AK, Burton Hover 3L (which sell for over $300!), Sessions Transformer,... I forget before that and all of those tore or ripped after a season or two, I've had my Stoics for 2 seasons and they are still going storng. If you buy from Backcountry.com, you can return them if they ever spring a leak or tear up for a full refund. Backcountry.com ships internationally (just noticed you are UK based).


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for your help guys, gonna get some of the Airblaster Jed pants


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a pair of burton Denim Slim pants for sale in this site size L


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Holden makes a few pants in standard fit that are a great tailored slim fit. They also make a skinny fit in those same pants, so you want to avoid those.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

Airblaster's stuff does rock.

Also, you can find some pretty nice and very cheap Nike pants from the last year. I have a pair of slim fitting Nike Highcrest and they are my favorite of all of my pants. Got them for like 100$ new - pretty nice for 10,000/10,000 rating.

Last i checked, Nike fully tapes all seams too so that's always a plus :thumbsup:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

you can sort of see the cut of them in this pic


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Look intot he 686 Reserved Twill or Reserved Raw pant. I have them now and they fit like regular boot cut jeans not baggy and not skinny, but perfect in my opinion. I get alot alot alot of compliments on them from people on the slopes and always ask me what they are.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Not sure of the quality, but Nomis makes slim fit pants.


----------

